# Close calls while calling?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey I found a spot with some coyote signs. In a few spots I found coyote tracks in the snow, some are really old, some kinda old and some from this morning. looks like a really well used spot, lots of tracks all over, no it isn't domestic dogs, lots of scat also along these trails so I know it is yotes.Found one pile that was still soft and on my way out it was frozen so that had to be right before I got there.
I am all ready to try at my first calling session on the dogs. Because I'm a wimp when it comes to the mountain animals with big teeth. I'm woundering anyone has called in something other than what they were trying to call? Like a cougar or a bear, I'm thinking the bear are hibernating.
I just have the image of a cougar sneaking up on me while I'm calling.
Is that stupid to be worried about it, of should i make sure i'm in a really open area so I can see?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats a good reason to have more than one person when calling, so you can watch each others backs. I have been on some stands in the mountains that I could of sworn there was a cougar behind me but never seen one. 
That is a risk though if you want to call in yotes in the mountains.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah thought so!!
What if I set so that my back is on a steep rock drop off? That way cougars can't sneak up behind me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Yeah thought so!!
> What if I set so that my back is on a steep rock drop off? That way cougars can't sneak up behind me.


Yeah that will work too, if you have an E-caller that you can setup away from you also works. Or find a good shot gun that you can carry with you.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah thought so!!
> ...


Don't have an E-caller. I do have a tactical 12 GA. I'm going to try it next weekend. Hope I don't get eatedn


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Had a bear come in behind me one time. I did know until I was done with the stand and went to leave. Found the tracks where I had walked in. It is always a chance when you call. I have had coyotes less than 10 feet away numerous times.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

One time many moons ago I did call in a Lion... I am pretty sure I called it in because it was not there when I started.
I was on the winter range of many Elk and Deer calling for dogs. I had sat at the bottom of some rock piles and let go with some calls. All the Deer looked up, a few came in a bit closer to see what as up, and then after I think my second series of squaks the Deer just went on alert and then made for a made dash. For sure I thought I had a dog or two coming out of th cedars but a cat came out. We did the stare at each other thing for about 20 seconds and it went back the way it came.
To me it was not a large cat, and not 100% sure I called it in, or I was just in its path for hunting.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey D! All in all you don't have to worry a whole lot. Bears are in hibernations and it is very rare that they would wake up now. they will wake up early but that usually is in february. As for cats.... I wouldn't worry about them. Cats have a big fear of man here in these parts because they are hunted.

I have run into several cats while out in the mountains and they usually keep their distance or run off. Unless you are sitting on an unfinished kill they will usually leave you alone. I would still play it safe and take a 12Bitch or a fat handgun. 

Happy calling I am starting into coyote hunting this year as well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll keep you guys posted. I screwed around a lot looking for spots along the wasatch and hunting grouse. Now I'm way behind with my work. So I have a feeling my hunts will be few and far between, maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you find lion sign, I would like to know. I bought a harvest object tag and want to call one in.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

While calling turkeys, I once had a black bear come within shotgun range of my stand....and then it disappeared behind me:shock: .....

I vacated my stand immediately and went on patrol sweeping the area making sure I was not on the menu as well. 

Heebeegeebees.


----------

